# Another reason I don't like armadillos



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 21, 2010)

While sitting in a Maple tree tonight, waiting for a deer to show up at the persimmon trees, 3 dang armadillos at different times came in and eat what few persimmons that were on the ground. No deer showed up. Should have shot the dang armadillos. I bet they eat crab apples and muscadines too. Next time ------>. Mike


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> While sitting in a Maple tree tonight, waiting for a deer to show up at the persimmon trees, 3 dang armadillos at different times came in and eat what few persimmons that were on the ground. No deer showed up. Should have shot the dang armadillos. I bet they eat crab apples and muscadines too. Next time ------>. Mike





Ain`t worth breakin` an arrow over. A tomahawk works well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 21, 2010)

I know. I got to make up some cheap arrows. Mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 21, 2010)

I ain't so sure chiropractors don't pay them to stomp around directly behind you, in a thick spot, about forty five minutes before dark.


----------



## devolve (Sep 21, 2010)

hoover hogs! cut meat into cubes bread and fry. its actually realy good. serve with hot sauce.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 21, 2010)

If a buzzard won't eatem...it can't be good


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2010)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> If a buzzard won't eatem...it can't be good





Buzzards do eat em.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Buzzards do eat em.



They prefer them sun baked with a dab of ketchup.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I ain't so sure chiropractors don't pay them to stomp around directly behind you, in a thick spot, about forty five minutes before dark.




HA!!! Ain't that the truth! The bad part is I generally know it's an armadillo but I still can't stop looking.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate a Dillo as well for the same reason! I had some land in bronwood that was loaded with them. So after deer season went out I went back out there and shot 12 or 13 of them jokers


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2010)

devolve said:


> hoover hogs! cut meat into cubes bread and fry. its actually realy good. serve with hot sauce.



Please tell me you dont eat them nasty jokers!!
There have been times when i thought that i'd about eat anything i could find.......
  but for me to eat a 'dilla the pickens would have to be mighty slim.....
    course I've never tried it either..... I'm just runnin' my mouth...
I've stopped shooting them with my bow too.... they always make my feathers stink!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 22, 2010)

Just the thought of it makes me want to go the other way, sorta like that opossum cookin thread i saw last year or the year before.


----------



## coaster500 (Sep 22, 2010)

You folks are lucky certain times of the year here all we have to shoot at are stumps. 

Now eatin um, Hmmmmmmmm, not to sure I can wrap my brain around that


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 22, 2010)

If you decide to eat armadillo meat, just make sure it's cooked thoroughly. There is a chance one can contract leprosy from eating undercooked armadillo meat.

https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/food.html


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Night Wing said:


> If you decide to eat armadillo meat, just make sure it's cooked thoroughly. There is a chance one can contract leprosy from eating undercooked armadillo meat.
> 
> https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/food.html


Actually there is ZERO CHANCE for me.


































I wouldn't eat a shell pig!!!   I shoot them and leave them for the buzzrads.  They are usually gone in 48 hours.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 22, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I ain't so sure chiropractors don't pay them to stomp around directly behind you, in a thick spot, about forty five minutes before dark.



Ain't it the truth... Then when you finally get used to the dilla's and accept the noise you see the deer that snuck up behind you, but you can't move or you get busted because by then they're right in amongst em!!!! So then you're back to having a head on a swivel....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 22, 2010)

UMMMMM...POSSUM ON DA HALF SHELL

We just toured Belize City with a local last week.   I asked him if there was anything to hunt there.  He said whitetails, armadillo, hogs and several other animals.  He said they eat armadillo on a regular basis and they are choice meat there.  Of course it is a third world nation.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess I'm like a moth to a flame. I can't help myself, I don't care if itsa 25 dollar arrow. a dilla come sin range?? I let the air out of him. It's just one of those things I love to shoot... can't help it.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, I luv shootin them, shoot everyone I can, lots of fun.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 23, 2010)

Well they were back at the persimmon tree last night. One was all ready there when I got there and high tailed it through the jimson weed. I had 2 dillos arrow with me. The first one that came in and was facing me, I put the arrow right in front of his nose. He turned a flip and ran off. The next one that showed up I shot right beside his shell. He looked at the arrow and went back to eating a persimmon. Needless to say no deer seen. Mike


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 23, 2010)

Mike how much wieght you shoot?? and how heavy an arrow?? I tell ya man a solid 530-600gr arrow with a big 250gr VPA hammer on the end of it?? Man it'll open a hole through a diller. and usually get on out without him breakin ya arrer. I learned long time ago the funnest thing ta shoot em with was a big snuffer, but ya usually wind up with a broke arrer (specially from a stand).

I aint shot one from a stand with a hammer. But down horse creek I've shot about 5 of em with hammers and ace hex blunts, instead of BHs. pretty much just busts right on through em.

I've gotten to where I like a hard quartering away shot on there heads. Right at the shell joint. Seems to turn the arrow out and off the critter and they pretty much go straight up on impact.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 23, 2010)

Night Wing said:


> If you decide to eat armadillo meat, just make sure it's cooked thoroughly. There is a chance one can contract leprosy from eating undercooked armadillo meat.
> 
> https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/food.html



my dad told me dillos carry leprosy so I have always steered cleer ofem?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you'll find no reports of leprosy from armadillos to humans anywhere. There was some research where they infected the dillos with leprosy. I still hate them and they do stink. Mike


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 23, 2010)

Well tonight as I was going to my maple tree and there was a dillo all ready under the persimmon tree. I gave it a warning shot under neath it. Well it jumped about a foot in the air and ran into the cane but was right back out for another dillo was chasing it. After 3 passes by my feet I took a shot at the chaser and connected in the head neck area. With that one doing the flopping thing , I took off after the other one. The first opportunity it gave me I loosed other arrow. The arrow hit at the top of the shell around the head and neck. When I got back to the first one I shot, it had wiggly the arrow all the way from the tip to the fletching and out. I saw it by a hole near the persimmon tree and down it went into hole. Oh well time to get up in the maple tree and hope a deer or pig comes by. No sooner than I get my bow and quiver up and a hunting arrow on my string another dillos comes from behind me. I quickly switch arrows to an dillo one. I get my tab out of my front pocket and draw down on this dillo which is under me now. My bow arm is shaking as I pull the string back. My arms are tried from climbing up the tree. The arrow with some kinda 3 blade Broadhead hits behind the head in the shell part. Anyway 3 of these persimmon eaters are taken care of. I haven't seen a deer the last 3 times out. I guess they're coming out later with the moon looking so good. A little cooler weather would be nice. My pictures are a little blurred of the dillos. The maple tree I'm hunting out of at the fork on the right. And the persimmon tree that the dillos like. Mike


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2010)

Good Shootin!!!!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 23, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> I guess I'm like a moth to a flame. I can't help myself, I don't care if itsa 25 dollar arrow. a dilla come sin range?? I let the air out of him. It's just one of those things I love to shoot... can't help it.



I'll shoot one with my 300 win. mag. or whatever weapon I have available.
I thought it would be cool to whack one with my 450 Marlin.
Got 3 little fellows with one shot of turkey load.
They are real easy to clean and pretty good on the grill.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 24, 2010)

Good deal Mike!

And yea man. Moons got the deer all messed up. It's like they aint movin in daylight AT-ALL right now. I can't buy a dadgum deer these days.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 24, 2010)

Shame you didn't get your dilla dance on tape. lol


----------



## devolve (Sep 28, 2010)

nice shot!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 30, 2010)

ok lets back off bad mouthing arrmidilos if yoy havnt tried them. They are more like a fox squirrel than a possum. Hull him out and he looks like a bowed back squirrel.  Tasty also.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 30, 2010)

Well they seem to be attacking my subdivision... Tearing up flowerbeds and digiing holes near foundations.... Now the nice neighbors who complained and even once called the police on me shooting in my yard(which ended up with me and the officer talking bout bowhunting and trad archery-it's legal to do so...), now are welcoming me to shoot any armadillo in the neighborhood....


----------



## schleylures (Oct 1, 2010)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> Just the thought of it makes me want to go the other way, sorta like that opossum cookin thread i saw last year or the year before.



Looks like our fans want a armilldillo cooking tread


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 1, 2010)

Great shooting Mike, glad you took them out. Lance I know what you mean I havent seen any deer, kinda getting bummed out about it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2010)

Come on Wendel, post up a dillo clean/cook thread!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

dpoole said:


> ok lets back off bad mouthing arrmidilos if yoy havnt tried them. They are more like a fox squirrel than a possum. Hull him out and he looks like a bowed back squirrel.  Tasty also.




It ain`t bad eatin`.




schleylures said:


> Looks like our fans want a armilldillo cooking tread





Let it cool off a little, and say when.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 1, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Come on Wendel, post up a dillo clean/cook thread!



I remember well, it was a Possum cleaning/cooking
and eating thread that vaulted DPoole from virtual obscurity, right into the limelight.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 1, 2010)

Good shooting Mike!
When you take a notion to clean house, you sure
put 'em down. 
The awesome, lethal power of a Tradtional bow
and arrow.


----------

